
Ask HN: Pancreatic Cancer Resources - LinkPlug
This is still very new to us and I couldn&#x27;t think of a better place to try to get a head start on beating this.<p>I hope when future hackers go searching for this on HN that they will find a list of the best resources.<p>Thank you :)
======
melling
Pancreatic cancer is a tough one. Try reading some stuff about Randy Pausch,
who did the "Last Lecture"

[http://www.cmu.edu/randyslecture/honor/index.html](http://www.cmu.edu/randyslecture/honor/index.html)

Perhaps there are organizations or treatments that you will learn about.

Also, this PBS series on cancer was informative:
[http://www.pbs.org/show/story-cancer-emperor-all-
maladies/](http://www.pbs.org/show/story-cancer-emperor-all-maladies/)

Think it might be on Netflix. It's based on a best-selling book:

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7170627-the-emperor-
of-a...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7170627-the-emperor-of-all-
maladies)

~~~
edwinespinosa09
Dealing with the diagnosis and treatments/surgery is indeed tough physically
and psychologically.

Physically it's important to understand how to deal with things day to day.
Article is on nutrition post-diagnosis from John Hopkins.
[http://pathology.jhu.edu/pancreas/TreatmentNutrition.php?are...](http://pathology.jhu.edu/pancreas/TreatmentNutrition.php?area=tr)

Psychologically the whole team (family/friends/practitioners) need to be on
the same page and transparent. [http://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2013/03/fine-
balance-hope-cope-c...](http://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2013/03/fine-balance-hope-
cope-cancer-patients.html)

Patrick Swayze had this condition and despite his prognosis filmed a movie and
did his own stunts.

------
edwinespinosa09
This might not help post-diagnosis but maybe will help a lot of people in the
future. As they say the best type of care is preventative care.

Pre-Cancer screening (Gates & Bezos invested)
[http://www.grailbio.com/?ref=producthunt](http://www.grailbio.com/?ref=producthunt)

Here's a better article from the MIT review
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/545326/illuminas-bid-
to...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/545326/illuminas-bid-to-beat-
cancer-with-dna-tests/)

------
brudgers
My beloved is currently back in oncology. Her career has included working in
hospice, geriatrics and alzheimer's.

The place to start irrespective of having pancreatic cancer or not is with a
living will and an advanced health directive. Even if you're going to freeze
your head, you'll likely benefit.

[http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/consumer-
health/...](http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/consumer-health/in-
depth/living-wills/art-20046303)

Good luck.

------
melling
This site has a video about someone who had pancreatic cancer and was cured:

[http://www.cancermoonshot2020.org](http://www.cancermoonshot2020.org)

------
LinkPlug
A past HN discussion about cancer [not pancreas specific, though]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9628682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9628682)

